# one-day dressage clinic, April 23, Central Texas area



## Cobweb2000 (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm south of Dallas and may be interested if there will be auditing spots. I don't have a trailer to haul in unfortunately.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes there are auditing spots, but I don't know if you have to pay for them. Let me ask the barn owner.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

who is the clinician? that matters.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

She's a locally well-known and respected instructor, not nationally famous. The barn owner is making a page about the event, and I'll post it once it's available.


----------

